# factory ground clearance?



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

hey guys, im having a devil of a time finding out what the factory ground clearance is for a 67 gto. the reason is that my 67 lemans is sitting real low all arround, my guess is that the springs are wore slap out or someone torched them at some time. i have about 6" from the ground to the chassis, i love the stance that the car has, but it floats like a boat down the road and im looking to go through and replace all bushings, replace springs, and add sway bars. the kit i found for the suspension is from classic performance products and has all the parts minus the bushings.

Classic Car and Truck Brake, Steering and Suspension Parts

the springs give it a 1.5 inch drop in front, but have an option of a 2 or 3 inch drop in the rear. and i really dont know what the drop would look like until i can compare it to some standard:willy: can anyone help?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

busaben, I do not know where it is, but somewhere I have a Moog Ride Height and Alignment guidebook, for cars '58-'78. it lists the factory ride height of these cars. The measurement is taken at the frame in front and rear, at the straight part before the kick in on both ends. (right below the front fender emblem area and right before the rear wheel opening, if I remember correctly) Try googleing Moog wheel alignment, etc. and you may get whhat you need. Me, if I find my book, I'll post the specs......


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The factory service manual may give that spec too, but mine is out in the shop right now. If I can remember, I'll look tomorrow.
Also, the rear sat lower than the front on these cars after the first year. The rear springs were never adequate from new. I've cut 1 coil out of a number of front springs to get the car level and that is about a 1-1.5 inch drop. A 2" drop in the rear may make it sit lower in the back again. You can get progressive wound rear springs too for added passenger weight without as much drop.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A 67 Lemans should sit 9.5 inches from the ground in front....9 inches from the ground in the rear. Measure with a full gas tank. Measure from the bottom of the ROCKER panel to the Ground


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If the pic isn't clear due to file size....E-mail me and I will send a clear one to your personal e-mail Eric


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

many thanks guys, that was exactly what i was needing. hopefully i will have a build page started in a month!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's exactly it, Eric. It's been a lot of years since I read it...rocker, not frame! Good info.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Jeff, The info came from the '67 Service manual. Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

You also have to factor in the tire size the cars came with and what you have on there now. A LeMans would most likely have had a size of 7.75/78/14 at @ 27" tall. If it now has a 70 or even 60 series tire, that can account for a lower stance. Obviously, a 25" tire will drop it 2". You really need to determine what size tire you ultimately want and work the spring height from that.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> You also have to factor in the tire size the cars came with and what you have on there now. A LeMans would most likely have had a size of 7.75/78/14 at @ 27" tall. If it now has a 70 or even 60 series tire, that can account for a lower stance.* Obviously, a 25 " tire will drop it 2".* You really need to determine what size tire you ultimately want and work the spring height from that.


Actually, sence half the tire is on the top and the other half on the bottom, and the axle is in the center, a 25" tire will only drop the car 1 inch, not two. :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Actually, sence half the tire is on the top and the other half on the bottom, and the axle is in the center, a 25" tire will only drop the car 1 inch, not two. :cheers


DUH...thanks. My brain isn't running at full speed yet. Need more coffee. :willy:


----------

